# Just wondering how



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

Hi all,

I'm quite new to the cichlid world so please bare with me.

I'm just wondering how people get their fruit and veg to sink to the bottom of the tank? My mum has said she used lead weights but that I don't like the sound of, is there anything else other then lead?

Thanks in advance

Charlene


----------



## jfly (Feb 17, 2009)

yea there are weights, also a veg clip you can buy at your lfs, and also just rubberband to a rock,, it also helps to blanch ( freeze then let thaw before feeding) good luck welcome to youre new addiction


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

Ok I'll give that ago.

Its a nice addiction though, an expensive one sometimes,


----------



## jfly (Feb 17, 2009)

apparently *** given you advice someone didnt agree with.. the correct definition apparently is to boil then place in ice water.. "blanching" okay what i do if zucc or squash is to just start to freeze or get to the point of freezing let thaw and then feed.. but i had someone chime in and pm me so i thought id give you another way.. i just take the shortcut and if it is fresh and full of water i do it my way.. tougher veggies ill blanch by boiling then submerging in water/ throwing in a freezer.. anyhoo there ya go :dancing:


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

Ok well this said person should use this thread to post his/hers comment really as thats all I was asking.

Sorry for you "getting it" by this person.


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

I used to feed Tangs ( Marine Tangs ) by just using fresh veggies and a clip or, I would have just the right sized rock I would use to rubber band veggies to.



> Ok well this said person should use this thread to post his/hers comment really as thats all I was asking.
> 
> Sorry for you "getting it" by this person.


Yeah man, that is a bit shallow! Why not just post it yourself?


----------



## jfly (Feb 17, 2009)

np big cat.. i got a little smartassy with him.. i guess beer will make ya do that sometimes  .. enjoy ya fishies and give em some greens.. it keeps em regular :lol:


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

So does beer at this time of the morning :lol:


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

I have some rubber bands some where lying around I'll try anything once, if it don't work then I'll try something else till something does work.

As to this said person, beer, I have my own opinion on that. Doesn't stop you from giving advice.


----------



## jfly (Feb 17, 2009)

true true.. im a responsible adult and drinking and typing dont mix. I swear ill never do it again :roll: i promise :wink:


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## clgkag (Mar 22, 2008)

I just stick a fork in one end of a cucumber. the weight of the fork keeps it on the bottom.


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

I'm not going to use my best cutlery in the fish tank. Nice thought though.


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

I'm not going to use my best cutlery in the fish tank. Nice thought though.


----------



## Snakes to Cichs (Dec 29, 2008)

You could use your less than best cutlery though...... :lol:


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

I could do, if I could find some


----------



## Malawidolphin (Dec 15, 2006)

I use a rubber band around a small rock to sink it.


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

Rubber band par has been covered. Any other ideas anyone has in mind?


----------

